# Crate training help barking help!!!



## CStix (Aug 21, 2014)

Hi, we just brought home our little 8 and 1/2 week old girl Harper, yesterday. She goes crazy in the crate whining and barking and howling and standing on her hind legs and biting the cage. I get worries she is going to hurt herself, so after about 10-15 minutes of it I'll go and put my hand in the crate which calms her down and then she passes out. Is this completely undermining the crate training process? I'm worried she'll never stop barking and I worry that she'll drive everyone crazy in my apartment building when I'm out if she is going to keep this crazy barking up. Can I get one of those citrus collars to help with the barking or is that something I should only use once she's been fully crate trained? She should never be alone in the apartment for more then 3 hours at a time, max 5 hours on rare occasions when I'm at work at my boyfriend is out of town. 

Any advice would be helpful. We just want to have a well behaved pup! Thanks!


----------



## Duke14 (Jul 20, 2014)

I brought Duke home yesterday and he was doing the same thing. Today I let him fall asleep wherever and then gently picked him up and put him in his crate. Of course he wakes up so I keep my head in there (being careful of his playing attempts to chew my fair and hair) and soothe him until he lies back down and goes to sleep then I gently close the crate door. The crate is covered too. This has worked wonders, even when he wakes up later he just whines a little to let me know he's awake, when he's quiet I let him out and we go out for a potty break.


----------



## BostonTheVizsla (Sep 17, 2014)

Seems pretty normal for crate training to me!

Boston is the first puppy I've had who I cannot crate. It's insane, opens the door lock! Then I blocked the door against the dresser and he broke the back of the cage open. Ummmmm????!!!?? How do I train an uncratable dog?! Also he will screech and freak for hours and hours with no end. Crazy.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Because Boston has figured a way out of the crate in the past, he is going to try very hard to do it again. Vs don't forget what they have learned. 
My daughters Catahoula was the same way after she tore through a crate. That is until we bought her a Ruff Tuff kennel. It took a her a little while to figure out, she couldn't escape it.


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

Love the Ruff Tuff kennels! the first crate we have that our lab can't find her way out of. Well worth the money for that alone!


----------

